# Australians working visa in Canada



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi all new to this forum, a brief run down of ourselves.

Im 30 (work in IT) and my wife is 26 (work in Finance) and at this present time we are organising to apply for a 2yr working visa in Canada.

Has any applied for these visas and how long do they take to approve ? as im turning 31 in early March and need this visa approved before my 31st birthday otherswise im to old to apply for this work visa.

We are looking at moving to Edmonton after ruling out Calgary, Toronto, Ottawa and Montreal as other possible choices.

What is the cost of living like in Edmonton, we are giving ourself a realistic 6mths to find work and make a good go of living here 

Also does anyone know if we can eventually change for a work permit status to a temp residence status while still in Canada before our 2yr work visa expires ? semi keen to continue on working and living in Canada (not in a rush moving back to Australia)

Any help would be most appreciated, we expect to leave for Canada in Jan/Feb 2014 providing my work visa is approved before my 31st 

Thanks, Andy.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It has not yet been announced that the 2013 WHV will be for 2 years although it's a rumour along with one that the age limit will be increased to 35.
The cost of living in Edmonton is, like in Australia, fully dependent on how you want to live. Accommodation is the largest expense and runs the complete range of prices.
If you wished to stay in Canada longer you will need to find employers willing to apply to the Government for permission to hire you. It's termed Applying for LMO.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> It has not yet been announced that the 2013 WHV will be for 2 years although it's a rumour along with one that the age limit will be increased to 35.
> The cost of living in Edmonton is, like in Australia, fully dependent on how you want to live. Accommodation is the largest expense and runs the complete range of prices.
> If you wished to stay in Canada longer you will need to find employers willing to apply to the Government for permission to hire you. It's termed Applying for LMO.


I just had a look at the site i went through and it says for up to 2yrs at most, also proof of funds is just $2.5k is that right or does it seem a tad low ?

Rent we are looking at between $900-$1100/mth.

Nice increase limit to age 35  lets hope.


----------



## travlr (Dec 30, 2012)

I am curious about why of all the places in Canada, you would choose Edmonton? There are a lot of great places in Canada but I would not recommend Edmonton.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

travlr said:


> I am curious about why of all the places in Canada, you would choose Edmonton? There are a lot of great places in Canada but I would not recommend Edmonton.


These were our choices: Calgary, Edmonton, Toronto, Ottawa or Montreal.

Calgary, more oil and gas - found rentals to be a tad expensive.
Edmonton, semi IT and finance sector, plus a recruiter that i work for is from Edmonton and can get myself and my wife contacts in Edmonton for job interviews (this sealed the deal for us)
Toronto, expensive city by Canadian standards, all rentals were well out of our price range.
Ottawa, we originally we looking at this but read up that us being not Canadian citizens we may/will find it hard to find work in this city, more government jobs.
Montreal, while they have big IT and finance sector just like Toronto and rentals are in our price range. We don't speak french and the fact that 66% of the population speak french and this being we will find it difficult finding work.

Our main goal is we ever we have the best chance of one of us securing work and finding accomodation in our price range is next on the list. Being that fact that my recruiter has jobs contacts in Edmonton (and also Calgary) we decided this was our city.

Any informatvie assistance would be greatly appreciated


----------



## travlr (Dec 30, 2012)

Edmonton is one of the worst cities in the country. There is a reason the rent is cheap.

I would strongly consider Calgary over Edmonton if those are your choices. Calgary and Toronto are your best options (of those you listed) for finding employment. 

I am surprised coming from Australia that you are finding rent too expensive in Canada. I am finding the opposite having gone the other direction.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

travlr said:


> Edmonton is one of the worst cities in the country. There is a reason the rent is cheap.
> 
> I would strongly consider Calgary over Edmonton if those are your choices. Calgary and Toronto are your best options (of those you listed) for finding employment.
> 
> I am surprised coming from Australia that you are finding rent too expensive in Canada. I am finding the opposite having gone the other direction.


Its only Toronto that im finding rent expensive (the price you pay for what you get/what we want) - we are currently paying $1350/mth for a 2br place we we live in Australia.

What is so bad about Edmonton, i hear alot of people dont like Edmonton and bag it - i do understand that like in any country you will always have a city that will out perform the next but for what i have read on the internet in other forums its like people wouldnt miss Edmonton if it never existed ???

Does Calgary have more of a IT and finance sector over Edmonton ?


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ill will be mailing this part of my visa off tomorrow afternoon 

Everything should be submitted in a C4 (or larger) sized envelope - nothing should be folded. Place the barcode page of the Citizenship and Immigration application form on top of everything (Page 5 of 5 containing your unique barcodes). Do NOT staple nor attach the barcode page to anything. Make sure the printout of the barcode page is sharp and clear and remember to SIGN the barcode page.

Then staple the following together:
1.fee
2.International Experience Canada (IEC) form page 1
3.International Experience Canada (IEC) form page 2, SIGNED and dated, with 2 passport photos stapled on the appropriate boxes
4.Photocopy of passport photo page

But i read down further and what part is this, does this take long to process ?

After you mail in your complete IEC application and IEC has determined that you meet the IEC eligibility criteria, you will be sent a Conditional Acceptance Letter via email which includes your file reference number or World Tracking Number (WTN). The WTN format is "WTN-Sydny-13-XXX-######".

Stage 2: Immigration Assessment: to determine your admissibility to Canada for a work permit, using "MyCIC".

Immigration assessment using "My CIC".

Once you have received the IEC Conditional Acceptance Letter from IEC Australia, the Consulate General of Canada in Sydney, you will be directed to create a MyCIC account to begin the Immigration assessment of your application process.

To communicate with the visa and immigration service, email their services directly. Always include your World Tracking Number in any correspondence. 

International Experience Canada located at the Consulate General of Canada in Sydney cannot respond to your questions about your Immigration assessment using MyCIC.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

I've been to Edmonton about a dozen times, for work, my partners work and twice on family holidays... You couldn't pay me to live in Deadmonton. That's all I'm saying on that.

As for work, and I'm speaking as someone who's been responsible for IT hirings in Canada, it will be very difficult to get a full time position in your chosen professions on WHV visa. Companies simply don't want to invest in employees with expiry dates... You may get some contract work, but most WHV work bars, restaurants, cafes, retail, etc... (And that's how the program promotes it.)


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

Some people have a real hatred on for Edmonton. I don't know why... I've lived in Edmonton for over 15 years and have no issues with the city. It's cheaper to live here (housing, etc.) than Calgary, Toronto, Vancouver.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Everybody has a different view on each city. Ill see how it is and if not for our liking we will move on.

We are taking enough money to pay for 6mths rent straight up anyways we will be trying our best to find work in our respective fields.

On the Application For Work Visa Form (page 1/5) at the very top there is a field for UCI/Client ID, what number is this ??? or is this part suppose to be left blank ? i have no number to put there.


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

By the way, I also work in IT. There are quite a few IT jobs in Edmonton. You should also know that Edmonton is one of the fastest growing cities in Alberta and Canada, and is expected to grow substantially in the next several years because of the resource industry expansions in and around the city... creating tens of thousands of new jobs around the area. Obviously some of these jobs will be IT related.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

My wife and i will already have 6mths rent straight up to pay as we will be trying our very best to get jobs in our resepctive fields or near abouts.

On the Application Work Permit Form Made Outside of Canada at the very top of page 1 it has a field for UCI/Client ID but i dont have a number or anything, is this for office use ?


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

RGS said:


> By the way, I also work in IT. There are quite a few IT jobs in Edmonton. You should also know that Edmonton is one of the fastest growing cities in Alberta and Canada, and is expected to grow substantially in the next several years because of the resource industry expansions in and around the city... creating tens of thousands of new jobs around the area. Obviously some of these jobs will be IT related.


Definitely reassuring RGS  plus my recruiter is from Edmonton and she has contacts there so im hoping this will semi weigh in my favour


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

Can I ask why you're planning to move from Australia? And why to Canada as opposed to other locations or countries? Just curious?


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

RGS said:


> Can I ask why you're planning to move from Australia? And why to Canada as opposed to other locations or countries? Just curious?


Australia is expensive and Canada is not.

Plus something different, experiencing another country


----------



## montana1404 (Feb 26, 2012)

I have moved from Australia to Canada, It took about 3 1/2 weeks for my IEC visa application to be approved and I applied in March last year. I do not live in Edmonton however have spent a few days there and it seemed ok, I dont understand why everyone is so negative about the place. As long as you dress appropriately for winter there isnt a problem.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

montana1404 said:


> I have moved from Australia to Canada, It took about 3 1/2 weeks for my IEC visa application to be approved and I applied in March last year. I do not live in Edmonton however have spent a few days there and it seemed ok, I dont understand why everyone is so negative about the place. As long as you dress appropriately for winter there isnt a problem.


I sent my visa away about a 2wks ago, i have just received my IEC Electronic Confirmation Letter, now is says in the letter my file reference number and that my application has now been fowarded to the Immigration Section at the Consulate General of Canada in Sydney for the next stage of proccessing.

How long will this stage take approx ?

In one of my other emails from then they said that there is a stage 2 where i need to make a MYCIC account ?

Im really hoping i will get all this sorted out before my 31st which is on the 12th of March  -


----------



## buggin (Jul 6, 2012)

GRETZKY427 said:


> I sent my visa away about a 2wks ago, i have just received my IEC Electronic Confirmation Letter, now is says in the letter my file reference number and that my application has now been fowarded to the Immigration Section at the Consulate General of Canada in Sydney for the next stage of proccessing.
> 
> How long will this stage take approx ?
> 
> ...


Hi Gretzky427, 

I got my letter of approval after about 8 weeks after I sent my application. Mine was an incomplete and I had sent it 3 days before my 31st birthday. I sent the Canadian conulate an email saying that my police check was delay because the feds were backlogged with applications and the consulate officer said to forward an incomplete and send the police check afterwards.

But I managed to get the IEC visa. I'm now madly saving to move in August before the visa valid date expires.

Just a tip, apply for your police check now because it can take up to 4 weeks and apply online. Good Luck with your application


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

buggin said:


> Hi Gretzky427,
> 
> I got my letter of approval after about 8 weeks after I sent my application. Mine was an incomplete and I had sent it 3 days before my 31st birthday. I sent the Canadian conulate an email saying that my police check was delay because the feds were backlogged with applications and the consulate officer said to forward an incomplete and send the police check afterwards.
> 
> ...


I have already submitted my police check and have received back 2wks ago all good, im just stressing to make sure all the rest is done in time.

My visa application along with my police check were submitted to the Consulate General Of Canada in Sydney about 2wks ago...so surely not much longer ???

The email said that my application has been received and assessed by the IEC and that my application has now been forwarded to the Immigration Section at the Consulate General Of Canada for the next stage of processing.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

I looked on the website this is what is next for me, hoping hoping not much longer for all this to be completed and then off to Edmonton in 12-13mths time 

If the assessment is positive, IEC will send a Conditional Acceptance Letter*. This letter will include instructions on how to proceed with stage two of the application process. If the assessment is negative, IEC will send a letter, explaining the reasons and refund procedures or your un-receipted fee. Stage one (the IEC assessment) normally takes two weeks for correct and complete IEC applications.

You will need to have obtained an IEC Conditional Acceptance Letter before you can proceed with stage two of the application process, which is assessment of your admissibility to Canada and for a work permit. Stage two of the application process will be conducted by using MyCIC.

Immigration assessment

Stage two of the application process is an immigration assessment. Citizenship and Immigration Canada (CIC) will assess your admissibility to Canada and eligibility for a work permit as per Canadian immigration legislation. If the assessment is positive, CIC will send you an IMM 5665 or Letter of Introduction through your MyCIC account.


----------



## buggin (Jul 6, 2012)

GRETZKY427 said:


> I have already submitted my police check and have received back 2wks ago all good, im just stressing to make sure all the rest is done in time.
> 
> My visa application along with my police check were submitted to the Consulate General Of Canada in Sydney about 2wks ago...so surely not much longer ???
> 
> The email said that my application has been received and assessed by the IEC and that my application has now been forwarded to the Immigration Section at the Consulate General Of Canada for the next stage of processing.


Just checked the dates from my application and it's roughly 2 weeks from the email confirming that they've sent for processing to the visa approval letter.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Was the 2kws for your the Conditional Acceptence Letter or Letter Of Introduction?

And if how long did it take you to get the Letter Of Introduction back once you logged into your MyCIC account, does the Conditional Acceptence Letter


----------



## buggin (Jul 6, 2012)

Letter of introduction.

Received an email from consulate saying application being processed and 2 weeks later letter of intro was sent along with welcome email.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

buggin said:


> Letter of introduction.
> 
> Received an email from consulate saying application being processed and 2 weeks later letter of intro was sent along with welcome email.


Great so hopefully in 2wks ill have my Letter Of Introduction, did you have to register a MyCIC account?

And did the letter of introduction have a date of entry into Canada ?


Appreciate all the information.


----------



## buggin (Jul 6, 2012)

No, at the time of application I didn't have to register through MyCIC. I applied for the Working/Holiday visa.

Letter of intro had validity date, so you must travel before a certain date.


----------



## rajansid (Jun 4, 2012)

*AUS vs CANADA*

Hi Mate,

I recently got AUS PR Approval. However, I am wondering If I should apply for Canada PR and move to Canada instead of AUS. I have 14 years IT experience with Global companies in INDIA and US/UK.

Any specific reason why you want to move to Canada from Aus ?

Cheers.
Thanks,
Rajan




GRETZKY427 said:


> Hi all new to this forum, a brief run down of ourselves.
> 
> Im 30 (work in IT) and my wife is 26 (work in Finance) and at this present time we are organising to apply for a 2yr working visa in Canada.
> 
> ...


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

rajansid said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I recently got AUS PR Approval. However, I am wondering If I should apply for Canada PR and move to Canada instead of AUS. I have 14 years IT experience with Global companies in INDIA and US/UK.
> 
> ...


We both have always lived in Australia all our lives, a nice break from Australia sounds great to us


----------



## montana1404 (Feb 26, 2012)

My approval came through my email 1 week after the first email saying they had passed it on, so if you dont have it yet I'm sure you will recieve it in no time


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

hi all!
i'm from Perth, AUS and looking to move to Toronto at the end of March/Arely April. can anyone advise what the norm is for NPC from AFP; i have been waiting for mine for 10 weeks now even though payment was taken 8 week ago, is that normal? 

I really wanted to have started the Visa application process by now. My current work need to know an exact date i intend to be over in Canada so they can figure out what role i can take on and in which office (Toronto is my first pick but looking through a few threads i'm starting to think Calgary or Vancouver would be better rent wise!)

also, has anyone taken pets with them? i understand Canada is exceptionally pet friendly as far as culture goes; trying to find a rental in Perth with a dog is painful and when you do find something the pet bond or rent is pure extortion! i have been looking at Kijiji and Craig's list for places but am not sure how safe this is (if its anything like Gumtree in australia, you get some REAL weirdos!)


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

RhychelleW said:


> hi all!
> i'm from Perth, AUS and looking to move to Toronto at the end of March/Arely April. can anyone advise what the norm is for NPC from AFP; i have been waiting for mine for 10 weeks now even though payment was taken 8 week ago, is that normal?
> 
> I really wanted to have started the Visa application process by now. My current work need to know an exact date i intend to be over in Canada so they can figure out what role i can take on and in which office (Toronto is my first pick but looking through a few threads i'm starting to think Calgary or Vancouver would be better rent wise!)
> ...


Do look on Craiglist please...a dodgy site imo...search on trusted realiable sites


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

montana1404 said:


> My approval came through my email 1 week after the first email saying they had passed it on, so if you dont have it yet I'm sure you will recieve it in no time


My confirmation email came thru about 1-2wks ago saying they have recieved and are processing it...hopefully it will be soon or atleast before my 31st which is March 12th


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

RhychelleW said:


> hi all!
> i'm from Perth, AUS and looking to move to Toronto at the end of March/Arely April. can anyone advise what the norm is for NPC from AFP; i have been waiting for mine for 10 weeks now even though payment was taken 8 week ago, is that normal?
> 
> I really wanted to have started the Visa application process by now. My current work need to know an exact date i intend to be over in Canada so they can figure out what role i can take on and in which office (Toronto is my first pick but looking through a few threads i'm starting to think Calgary or Vancouver would be better rent wise!)
> ...



As for boarding/kenneling dogs... I have 3 dogs (miniature schnauzers). Occasionally I have to kennel/board them. As a reference, I'm going to Mexico in March for a vacation and had to book my 3 dogs into a kennel for 15 days. The cost for those 15 days is $600 for 3 dogs.


----------



## montana1404 (Feb 26, 2012)

> My confirmation email came thru about 1-2wks ago saying they have recieved and are processing it...hopefully it will be soon or atleast before my 31st which is March 12th



My time line was I send my application in on 8 march 2012, I then recieved another email on 19 March 2012 to say it had been received by the Consulate General of Canada in Sydney, and I received my approval letter on 23 March 2012 and my welcome letter come through on the 27 March 2012.

So Im sure even if they are backlogged compaired to when I applied that it should not take long for you to get something back by email.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

montana1404 said:


> My time line was I send my application in on 8 march 2012, I then recieved another email on 19 March 2012 to say it had been received by the Consulate General of Canada in Sydney, and I received my approval letter on 23 March 2012 and my welcome letter come through on the 27 March 2012.
> 
> So Im sure even if they are backlogged compaired to when I applied that it should not take long for you to get something back by email.


Thanks for the supportive words...im excited i hope so soon. "Oh Canada" we plan on leaving Australia around Jan/Feb/early March 2014 but oviously this depends on when my application is approved and letter back to me as the 12mth validation date for up to when i can leave.

My wife on the other hand can do hers any time as she is only 26...lucky


----------



## Inphered (Jan 7, 2013)

GRETZKY427 said:


> Thanks for the supportive words...im excited i hope so soon. "Oh Canada" we plan on leaving Australia around Jan/Feb/early March 2014 but oviously this depends on when my application is approved and letter back to me as the 12mth validation date for up to when i can leave.
> 
> My wife on the other hand can do hers any time as she is only 26...lucky


Any news yet?

Haha we'll probably end up on the same flights, my wife and I are planning on march 2014 as well, wedding in 6 weeks then applying for the IEC


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Nope still have received any email yet with my letter of introduction any of that stuff yet, i last got my email saying that they have received and that it had been processed and that it was going to some one else and that was exactly 2wks ago.


----------



## Inphered (Jan 7, 2013)

hey question for you man, who have you got your health insurance through, can't seem to find anyone who will do 24 months and from what i've heard if you can't get 24 months you'll only get a work permit to cover the length of the insurance.


----------



## didrikbergen (Feb 1, 2013)

Inphered said:


> hey question for you man, who have you got your health insurance through, can't seem to find anyone who will do 24 months and from what i've heard if you can't get 24 months you'll only get a work permit to cover the length of the insurance.


I just arrived in Canada and had the same worries as you.

I could only get 12 months insurance, and did so with Covermore.

When I got to immigration, I showed my bank account and insurance details, which they didn't query and let me through. My visa is valid for 2 years from date of entry.

Hope that helps


----------



## Inphered (Jan 7, 2013)

How was covermore compared to bupa? we got quoted just over 2 grand for full cover with bupa, including repatriate service.


----------



## didrikbergen (Feb 1, 2013)

Inphered said:


> How was covermore compared to bupa? we got quoted just over 2 grand for full cover with bupa, including repatriate service.


Mine was $1,434 for the full year including snow insurance.

I got the maximum insurance, but not sure how it compares to bupa when it comes to claims...


----------



## Inphered (Jan 7, 2013)

The one you have seems to be better. Might have to look at using them too for myself and wife


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Try these guys, I know kiwis who've used them:
TIC Travel Insurance Coordinators Ltd. - Welcome to TIC Travel Insurance


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

didrikbergen said:


> I just arrived in Canada and had the same worries as you.
> 
> I could only get 12 months insurance, and did so with Covermore.
> 
> ...


hi there, did you get full expatriate medical insurance through covermore (i can only seem to find travel)? a girl at work mentioned to me that you must have full comprehensive medial insurance and that some people have been declined in the past for having just standard travel insurance? starting to fret as 2 years of full medical has been quoted at over AUD $2K each year which i apparently didnt budget too well for!


----------



## jacq1101 (Apr 28, 2012)

If you are coming to Canada on a work visa with full time work, I am not sure why you need to get extra health insurance. Please investigate this further before spending thousands of dollars on health insurance that you DON'T NEED. I am not sure what your circumstances are but it is my understanding that if you are on a work permit and a temporary resident of the province for more than 6 months that you are covered under the Provincial health insurance scheme. Please go to the relevant health insurance website for the province you are going to and check this out. If it is still not clear, please ring or email the relevant body to find out. For instance, in Saskatchewan, it is SaskHealth. Just google words like "health insurance " and then the province name and you should come up with something.
You should get your own private health insurance for about 6 months as that is usually how long it will take to get your Canadian health insurance sorted (sometimes you have to wait that long till you can apply). But please check this out first before getting quotes for private health insurance as its likely not necessary. Also, if you are working, your employer should enrol you in a private health insurance scheme and they deduct the premiums out of your wage. This private health insurance is a top up and will cover things that the public insurance does not cover (eg. vision).


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

jacq1101 said:


> If you are coming to Canada on a work visa with full time work, I am not sure why you need to get extra health insurance.


IEC Working Holiday Visa does not grant you access to Canada's public health system. You are required to carry medical insurance for the entire duration of your stay in Canada.


----------



## jacq1101 (Apr 28, 2012)

well, that's a bummer, isn't it?
I guess its because you aren't classified as residents. Bit different if you were on a normal work visa.
Although I did come across this in relation to BC

Medical Coverage - B.C. Residents - Health Insurance - Ministry of Health

Scroll down, there is a bit on "working holiday programs" but am not sure if they are referring to the IEC visa (not sure what other working holiday visas there are in Canada).


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks guys, will go back to the drawing board on this one i think!


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Im playing the waiting game to the all clear that my whv was sucussful and that in the next 12-14mths me and wife can be flying off to Canada.

Below are the emails i have recieved, the first is just an electronic and the 2nd was a reply myself enquirying on the process length. Im more worried that i wont be accepted before my 31st birthday which i need to be according to this type of visa.

I turn 31 in about 3wks time :-( so not sure if im safe according to the emails responses or if i should still be sweating ???

1ST EMAIL

IEC ELECTRONIC CONFIRMATION
----------------------------------------------

Dear ANDREW GLADIGAU,

This is to confirm that your application has been received and assessed by the International Experience Canada Section at the Consulate General of Canada in 

Sydney. Your file reference WTN-Number is Sydney-**-**-***-*****. Please include your file reference number on any correspondence with our office together 

with your Full Name and Date of Birth.

Please save this email address to your safe senders list to ensure that you receive all our correspondence.

Your application has now been forwarded to the Immigration Section at the Consulate General of Canada in Sydney for the next stage of processing.

2ND EMAIL
Hi Andrew

Your application only needs to be stamped & received by our office before your 31st birthday and you will be accepted. Processing will commence & continue 

regardless of whether you turn 31 during this time.

Your application will be processed under the 2012 Working Holiday guidelines as we received your complete application, including police check & Immigration 

form. You will not need to worry about MYCIC as this is under the 2013 Working Holiday.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

jacq1101 said:


> well, that's a bummer, isn't it?
> I guess its because you aren't classified as residents. Bit different if you were on a normal work visa.
> Although I did come across this in relation to BC
> 
> ...



Here is some info on provincially covered health care in the province of Alberta

Temporary residents – Alberta Health


----------



## aaronman (May 4, 2012)

GRETZKY427 said:


> Im playing the waiting game to the all clear that my whv was sucussful and that in the next 12-14mths me and wife can be flying off to Canada.
> 
> Below are the emails i have recieved, the first is just an electronic and the 2nd was a reply myself enquirying on the process length. Im more worried that i wont be accepted before my 31st birthday which i need to be according to this type of visa.
> 
> ...


Hi Andrew,

I went through all this myself last year before I turned 31 and I can assure you that based on the communication I had with them, as long as they RECEIVE your application and stamp it as received before you turn 31 then your fine - it doesn't matter how long they take to approve it even if your 31 at that time. Also in case your wondering the invitation is valid for 1 year. So if you wait say 7 months after receiving your invite before you enter, you will still get the 2 year visa on arrival (providing you can prove your health insurance coverage).

I know this because I got mine last July and I'm planning on entering for the first time around April/May this year - I will be 32 this year. I've left it so long cause I had other contracts here but hope I can get some work upon entering!

Good luck. Cheers.


----------



## cprendeville (Feb 24, 2013)

hi Andrew,
I'm in the same sort of boat. I'm meant to leave for canada march 24th (eeeeek) and have only received the same letter as you. I sent in my application January 9th, got that same email with my WTN on Jan 16th and haven't heard anything since then. I'm thinking it might be a busy period for them but hopefully we both hear soon. if you hear anything from them please let me know. I'm anxiously awaiting for an updated status on mine so I know exactly how you're feeling, as horrible as it is I'm glad someone else is in the same boat which makes me think it's not just my application there's just a bigger waiting time in general.

all the best!


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey cprendeville, although im waiting for my approval of my WHV you still have 12mths grace before you have to leave so are looking a leaving Jan/Feb/Mar 2014.

Its be advised that you dont book flights, accommodation, health insurance, etc before you organise anything. Otherwise as you know you can get caught short as you may well be - sorry if that sounds harsh, not intended to be.


----------



## cprendeville (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Andrew,
Yes I am aware of that now, unfortunately my travel agent told me otherwise and said I needed to book flights first. If I don't get a reply this week he will be getting an angry phone call. Hopefully we both hear soon!


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Great news today i receiced my "welcome letter" in my email and within 48hrs i will recieve my "letter of introduction"  hello Canada in 12mths time 

Took me 10wks all up.


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

GRETZKY427 said:


> Great news today i receiced my "welcome letter" in my email and within 48hrs i will recieve my "letter of introduction"  hello Canada in 12mths time
> 
> Took me 10wks all up.


First off; yay congrats! :clap2:

did you apply online or via post, the CIC website is super confusing re: waiting times, i have just been going off the Sydney office times for now before i start hassling.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

RhychelleW said:


> First off; yay congrats! :clap2:
> 
> did you apply online or via post, the CIC website is super confusing re: waiting times, i have just been going off the Sydney office times for now before i start hassling.


Thanks bud ,

To generate all the necessary paper work you need to do part of it online but initially all my paper work once i printed out i sent via post.


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

GRETZKY427 said:


> Thanks bud ,
> 
> To generate all the necessary paper work you need to do part of it online but initially all my paper work once i printed out i sent via post.


I think I greatly underestimated how long the process would take, I applied for my Police Clearance on the 2nd of December and had planned on applying for my visa by no later than mid-January so I could *hopefully have it all sorted by end of March ready to fly out then. I had organised to have my car sold by end of March and a job with my current employer set up for early to mid-april in our Toronto office. may have to go back to the drawing board I think! the delay with the AFP has really set me back I think! going off the CIC website and other peoples experiences looks like I won’t be getting anything back until end of April/early May


----------



## Jubbbby (Feb 9, 2013)

RhychelleW said:


> I think I greatly underestimated how long the process would take, I applied for my Police Clearance on the 2nd of December and had planned on applying for my visa by no later than mid-January so I could *hopefully have it all sorted by end of March ready to fly out then. I had organised to have my car sold by end of March and a job with my current employer set up for early to mid-april in our Toronto office. may have to go back to the drawing board I think! the delay with the AFP has really set me back I think! going off the CIC website and other peoples experiences looks like I won’t be getting anything back until end of April/early May


Rhychelle, how long did AFP take to get you cert back to you?

Im similar to you, its all taking way longer than I thought. I applied for a Victoria National Check, got it back and then realised its not valid. BLAH.

Current hopeful time frame.....AFP check arrives this time next week. Apply for stage 2 ASAP and Visa is all sorted by 8th May. Going to Asia for 6 weeks mid March then Vegas on 1st May, really hope I dont have to hang around states too long waiting for the visa!


----------



## Jubbbby (Feb 9, 2013)

GRETZKY427 said:


> Great news today i receiced my "welcome letter" in my email and within 48hrs i will recieve my "letter of introduction"  hello Canada in 12mths time
> 
> Took me 10wks all up.


10 weeks not bad, glad its worked out for ya! Hope I can equal that!

Muppet question: Is the letter of introduction a physical letter or via email :/ If it gets sent to my Aussie address this just got a lot harder!


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Jubbbby said:


> 10 weeks not bad, glad its worked out for ya! Hope I can equal that!
> 
> Muppet question: Is the letter of introduction a physical letter or via email :/ If it gets sent to my Aussie address this just got a lot harder!


It a letter sent in your email but you have to print it out after.

Your welcome letter and introduction letter need to be stapled together when handing in.


----------



## Jaycor (Mar 3, 2013)

*24 Month Travel Insurance*



Inphered said:


> hey question for you man, who have you got your health insurance through, can't seem to find anyone who will do 24 months and from what i've heard if you can't get 24 months you'll only get a work permit to cover the length of the insurance.


After much searching around I found out that Downunder Insurance is doing a 24 month policy to Canada, design specifically for the IEC visa. It's even called the International Experience Canada Travel Insurance Policy (mouth full I know). It costs just over $2k for the 2 years and they can be contacted on 1800 148 766


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Jaycor said:


> After much searching around I found out that Downunder Insurance is doing a 24 month policy to Canada, design specifically for the IEC visa. It's even called the International Experience Canada Travel Insurance Policy (mouth full I know). It costs just over $2k for the 2 years and they can be contacted on 1800 148 766


I took a quick look on there website and i could only see a 12mth policy at most, alittle over $2k is not back actually


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Im still unsure how much proof of funds will be enough for myself and my wife, i was thinking 5k each ?


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cprendeville (Feb 24, 2013)

Good news I received my visa today. 8 weeks to the day I mailed in and 7 weeks since I got confirmation email. 

Andrew you only need to show proof of 3000 cad and proof you have enough for a return airfare or you have an open ended ticket so 5000 will definitely be enough.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

cprendeville said:


> Good news I received my visa today. 8 weeks to the day I mailed in and 7 weeks since I got confirmation email.
> 
> Andrew you only need to show proof of 3000 cad and proof you have enough for a return airfare or you have an open ended ticket so 5000 will definitely be enough.


Thats great news bud, we crunched the numbers and worked out $6.5kea aiming for around that anyway.

When are you looking at leaving and which part of Canada? We are looking at mid-late January and going to Edmonton.


----------



## Inphered (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey man, we're looking at $12k AUD for our move, thats flights Darwin to melbourne then LA to toronto, thats $6k plus 6 banked. Ontop of that we'll get our leave payouts from work and my wife will be getting her pro rata long service so we'll end with with 10 grand savings upon entry to.

I recommend saving your required funds off your own back, that way any leave payout you get will be a bonus


----------



## cprendeville (Feb 24, 2013)

I will be leaving in two weeks! On march 23rd. At this stage I'm thinking Victoria or Calgary but I have two weeks of travel at the start to check out Calgary,Toronto,Montreal,Ottawa and Victoria and just see which place feels best as I have only been to Vancouver. I will be bringing 8g with me but that will also be funds for my two week travel time at the start.


----------



## viktriescanada (Mar 11, 2013)

gday gretzky, 
how r you mate. I am moving to edmonton, planning end of april recently got my work visa. you mentioned you have a recruiter there do you mind giving some details i will be looking for work in edmonton. 

did any of you guys got a good flight deal to canada. I m yet to book my flights, planning last half of april.

thanks.


----------



## Inphered (Jan 7, 2013)

@viktriescanada:

Depends on how you want to get there. My wife and I have just paid $6000 all up to get us from Darwin to Melbourne to Toronto, via Auckland and LA. Cheapest option we found to enable us to do the pacific crossing in premium economy, normal economy seats aren't made for a strongman competitor.

You can go direct to Vancouver from Sydney with Air Canada if you want to bypass the US, otherwise you need a transit visa for the states. Don't bother looking at the Visa Waiver Program as its only valid for stays under 90 days, and time spent in Canada counts to that 90 day limit.

I think for 2 people we looked at economy cheapest was about $3.5k economy all the way to yeah $6k for premium over the ditch.

Earlier you book, cheaper it is (generally)


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

The recruiter is here in Adelaide not in Edmonton.

I have touched base on rental apartments, opening a bank account for my wife and i.


----------



## viktriescanada (Mar 11, 2013)

thanks guys, 
inphered: I have been looking at united flight via la/sfo, i have a visa waiver for us as had been to edmonton last sept. my gf and her family lives there. I am looking at oneway at this stage as not sure when i will be coming back. 
Do you know how insurance works like if i am travelling on one way flight will i still need insurance for 2 years as i may not live there that long. My plan is to book flight with nab gold credit card which has 6 month included travel insurance and get insurance for remaining period.

gretzky427: thanks mate.
when do u reach edmonton.


----------



## Inphered (Jan 7, 2013)

From what I've heard you probably won't be asked to show proof of insurance. Those who have been asked have told the Immigration official that they are planning on going onto the local health system after 6 months and so long as you have 12 months they seem fine with that.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Inphered said:


> From what I've heard you probably won't be asked to show proof of insurance. Those who have been asked have told the Immigration official that they are planning on going onto the local health system after 6 months and so long as you have 12 months they seem fine with that.


You have to show proof of insurance and/or proof of funds to purchase insurance for WHV otherwise the visa will only be issued for the insurance you have. You are not entitled to access to the public health system on WHV.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thats what we are do is taking out 12mth insurance as a couple, not each individually and then we will both have enough money to get another 12mths insurance once the first lot expires - do they check up on the expiration date as in what would stop up for only get 1x12mth cover and skipping the 2nd lot ? they would know.

About the bank accounts i have enquired about opening one up with RBC but with proof of funds do my wife and i need to show this separate or will a bank account in my name be sufficent for both of us along as it have enough funds to cover both of us- say 2x$6.5k-$13k in the account ?

I have looked at tickets but wont be booking until about the 1st Nov, planning on leaving around the 15th-20th Feb 2014, my visa date i have to leave Australia is the 28th Feb 2014 so a week or 2 before.

Its a bit to work out, ive been going over our budget constantly crunching the numbers, etc.


----------



## viktriescanada (Mar 11, 2013)

i reckon thats the best way, i will also just get a years insurance and take it from there.

you still have fairly long way to go gretzky pretty sure new discounted airfares will come around and hopefully you can score a bargain.
i have been doing same constantly doing the budgeting and all. Will be a bit of change from oz but lets see how it goes.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

The cheapest i have found so far for Adelaide-Edmonton is just under $1700 each one way.


----------



## Inphered (Jan 7, 2013)

Is that Adelaide, Sydney, Vancouver, Edmonton? Who with?


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

No its Adelaide-Auckland-Vancouver-Edmonton.


----------



## Inphered (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh, I did not realise they flew to vancouver.......damn....might have to see if we can change our flights...


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes Sydney and Auckland do direct flights to Vancouver...really not sure why Melbourne dont offer direct flights though ???


----------



## Inphered (Jan 7, 2013)

YES they changed our flight! Now departing to Vancouver from NZ, still premium economy. Best part is it worked out cheaper again but about 300 bucks.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Inphered said:


> YES they changed our flight! Now departing to Vancouver from NZ, still premium economy. Best part is it worked out cheaper again but about 300 bucks.


Gr8 news


----------



## viktriescanada (Mar 11, 2013)

wow thats expensive.. i found mel-yeg on united $1234 one way or on orbitz was bout 950 same flight few days ago.


----------



## viktriescanada (Mar 11, 2013)

this is like mel-syd-lax/sfo-yeg. plane change in syd


----------



## Inphered (Jan 7, 2013)

for me its darwin-melbourne-auckland-vancouver(premium economy)-toronto


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

viktriescanada said:


> wow thats expensive.. i found mel-yeg on united $1234 one way or on orbitz was bout 950 same flight few days ago.


These prices are for now? my flights wont be until Feb 2014, as my i have to be out of Australia by the 28th Feb do you think 1-2wks before is best to go being just in case anything goes wrong ?


----------



## Inphered (Jan 7, 2013)

I think the normal will apply from Aus mate, the longer you leave it the more expensive it'll be


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

The cheapest i have found for Adelaide-Edmonton is $1,658 one way for Feb 2014.


----------



## viktriescanada (Mar 11, 2013)

yes gretzky these are for now. I think you r better of leavin a week or 2 before just in case,dont leave it till end of feb. try different website for booking surely you can get something cheaper. Is it economy or premium economy.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

viktriescanada said:


> yes gretzky these are for now. I think you r better of leavin a week or 2 before just in case,dont leave it till end of feb. try different website for booking surely you can get something cheaper. Is it economy or premium economy.


Its as economy, if anyone finds cheaper please let me know, anything between the 10th-16th Feb 2014.

Adelaide to Edmonton.

Although i have seen cheaper, i dont want to fly with United Airlines...dont like this airline...


----------



## viktriescanada (Mar 11, 2013)

will let you know if i come around a cheaper fare..


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ive looked at the job websites and it looks to me that there are more job offerings in Calgary then Edmonton for me and my wife so we are perhaps leaning towards Calgary now? But on my WHV paper work i put that we would be going to Edmonton.
Does this matter, on my visa paper work i have recieved back it doesnt say any where on there about the location i will be going to/nor what i wrote on my application form

Plus bonus my recruiter has contacts in Calgary as well.

Is Calgary a more wiser option over Edmonton ? We were looking at Toronto and Ottawa originally.

I havent look at rental prices yet but it Calgary not to expensive to rent in, Edmonton from what i saw wasnt to badly priced, we are downgrading just looking at a 1bd apartment as its just me and the wife and from there once settled we will look at renting a house with more room (especially for when our cats come over after - once we both secure work)


----------



## viktriescanada (Mar 11, 2013)

gretzky, you are right mate one can enter any canadian port doesnt have to be the one you mentioned in the paper. 
calgary has better job options as it is a bigger city but edmonton is not bad either, just depends where you want to live. My gf pays about 1100 per mth for a 2 bd appartment and is closer to train station as well. she works in city and doesnt take her car as parking can be expensive, she catches bus and train also some companies gives subsidised rates for buying monthly pass for public transport. Same pass works in all public transport. 
Her brother in law used to work in calgary there is not much difference between pay but more companies as it is a bigger city.


----------

